# What problems should I look for on an '84 Quantum diesel?



## JettaGLI92 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hello everyone, long time no post! I am going to be checking out a 1984 VW Quantum Turbo Diesel tomorrow and I was wondering what issues I should be looking for? I already know it has an electric window that doesn't work, and the cruise control apparently doesn't work either. 

Thanks!


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

I only know about the engine..... Never had a B2, but I know all about the Engines. Dont fear oil leaks, they all leak.... Alot. Im fairly certain they leaked from the factory, haha.


Look at the injection pump, inspect for fuel leaks. It cost alot to have that changed, and its a fairly complicated job that you need special tools for.

I can help you with that if you need to adjust the timing belt or change it yourself.

On B1's, wheel bearings go out all the time, not sure if they changed the design by 1984, but they need to be changed often.

If it has a similar dash cluster, watch the fuel and temp gauge. If they are acting up, odds are the voltage regulator has gone bad.... And that is a hard part to track down, atleast for the B1's.


Other than that they are stout little cars, and I hope its ingood shape for you


----------



## JettaGLI92 (Jan 11, 2004)

thecheesemannn said:


> On B1's, wheel bearings go out all the time, not sure if they changed the design by 1984, but they need to be changed often.


I actually did end up purchasing the car, and sure enough it had bad wheel bearings up front! I have two new Timken bearings on order to remedy that. The engine, turbo, and transmission had all been rebuilt very recently, so I was mainly looking for drivetrain parts that were worn. I'm sure I'll find more problems when I tear into it in a few days


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Post some pictures of that Quantum! Would love to see it!

Congrats on the purchase!

I keep an extra set of wheel bearings in my toolbox.... Just incase. They go out about every 15,000miles for me.

I also keep a CPS sensor for my F250, and a 10mm wrench in the glove box because it goes out all the time as well.
The things we do for our vehicles.... Haha


----------



## JettaGLI92 (Jan 11, 2004)

thecheesemannn said:


> Post some pictures of that Quantum! Would love to see it!
> 
> Congrats on the purchase!
> 
> ...


 Yeah, no kidding! I know all about keeping spare parts in the car...lol. My other vehicle is a 1981 Chevy LUV Diesel and all I have to do is keep a 10mm wrench in the glove box and I'm set for anything! As for pictures of the Quantum, I will try to take some tomorrow when I have time. I just finished replacing the driver's side CV axle and had a new wheel bearing pressed in. I have to say that I'm impressed by the torque that this little 1.6 puts out...as soon as the turbo spools up and starts making boost I can feel myself being pushed back in the seat :thumbup:


----------



## JettaGLI92 (Jan 11, 2004)

As promised, here are pictures of my 85 Quantum Turbo Diesel


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

It looks pretty clean and complete. Great buy :thumbup:

I miss mine, maybe one day I'll get another one


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

nice, haven't seen one of those around my area in 10 years at least.

steve


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Excellent find! Yeah, i was impressed with this engine the first time I drove my old Jetta, but without the turbo, its a dog.... My Dasher has a N/A and its really slow..... But I dont mind so much .

Keep us updated with what repairs you are doing! Im surprised on how rust free that Quantum is. It will serve you well


-Ron-


----------

